
“Process Doppelgänging” Attack Works on All Windows Versions - snaky
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/-process-doppelg-nging-attack-works-on-all-windows-versions/
======
yborg
And Microsoft page on the underlying feature: [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/aa3...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/aa363764)

